# I feel so alone



## just me 1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a 29 year old single girl who back in 2009 had my left tube and ovary removed and then last January had my right tube removed due to infections, I have had lots of follow ups and recently had an appointment and the specialist told me I have endometriosis of the ovary I have left I have no children and feel like I'm in limbo, I feel so lonely I feel like such a burden to all my friends and family.
Lately all I can think about is ending it all because it's getting me down so much, everyone around me is moving on and tell me to be positive and things could be worse but I feel like I can't physically go on like this anymore and be positive I've tried holding it all in for 4 years, all I can think about is what does my future hold? What if when I have ivf it doesn't work? I can't face feeling like this for the rest of my life! I don't know who to turn to because no one understands


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi your story is so upsetting, i have no tubes and ivf is my only way. Its so hard to get people to understand how you feel because they arnt in our shoes. Sometimes people say things to try make us feel better and actually make us feel worse but again because they dont understand they dont know what to say and believe me ive had some comments that have made me break down in tears. Just recently ive started to see a councillor and its amazing just how good it makes you feel talking to someone about your feelings. You need to remember your defiantly not alone this site offers so much help and i dont think id be as sane as i am now without ranting on here. Its such a horrible situation to be in but you have got people who understand on here and anytime you need to rant, cry or scream just do it after everything youve been through no wonder your upset. Does your partner understand? I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Just Me

Here - this is where you turn!  Everyone on here knows the pain of infertility.  There are lots of lovely people to offer advice and support whenever you need it.

I know how easy it is to feel like you're on your own but just have a scroll through some threads and you'll see that you're not.

Take a deep breath and face this minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day - you can do it and you've taken the first step by posting on here.

Sending you lots of love and a great big hug xxxxxx


----------



## just me 1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't have a partner which makes me feel even lonelier, I get so angry at myself cause I feel like I'm just feeling sorry for myself but I can't snap out of it!
Thank you for your support and kind words xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Its completly understandable after what youve been through. I know you feel lonley but honestly your not!! I know it doesnt feel like it but your already at rock bottom so the only way is up. You should really see into seen a councellor i think it will help you, ididnt think anything could help how i felt until i saw a councellor. Do you have anyone at home who you could talk to? X


----------



## just me 1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've seen a councillor they discharged me as they said I'm fine cause it's only one specific problem and I'm able to identify what is wrong and think I'm ok at dealing with it.
I do have lots of family & friends but just feel like I'm constantly going over the same things and I feel like they're bored of listening to it as it's been going on for 4 years, they probably don't think it but I feel like they think I need to get over it and accept what's happened but I can't x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Your councillor shouldn't of discharged you. Even if its just someone to talk to thats what they are there for, if you feel it helped you id go back to your gp and tell her your not happy. Im sure your friends dont think that. A few weeks ago i was in your position i was rock bottom but i do tend to go up and down and its normal. People shouldnt expect you to forget whats happend and move on its not that easy.Its a horrible thing to happen and maybe if you speak to whoever your closest with theyll try to help you, i know you think they are sick lf hearing it (i think that to with my family and friends) but im sure theyll help you all they can if you sit and tell them everything you feel. Theres loads of forums on this site, have a nose through it defiantly helped me


----------



## just me 1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you x


----------

